# Callas/Gigli



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Enjoy.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Enjoy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunately they sang no duets. In any case, the video is only 18', which obviously isn't the whole concert. According to Frank Hamilton, this was the whole programme.

Maria Callas, Beniamino Gigli
L’africana Mi batte il cor. . . O paradiso (G)
Il ratto dal serraglio Tutte le torture (C)
Werther Ah ! non mi ridestar (G)
Dinorah Ahimè ! che notte oscura. . . Ombra leggiera (C)
L’arlesiana È la solita storia (G)
Louise Depuis le jour (C)
Andrea Chénier Un dì all’azzurro spazio (G)
Armida D’amore al dolce impero (C)


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Callas had a habit of "squandering" her voice and tiring her vocal chords which should not be confused with the loss of vocal powers often experienced by singers as a result of bad technical training. When these two greats met for this concert, Gigli counseled Callas that a singer should always "sing on his interest, not his capital." Maria took the lesson to heart and referred to it often thereafter, confident that she had accumulated ample "interest", that is to say technique. "What [Gigli] meant", she explained in 1970, "was that we work on technique, rather than on mother nature, because mother nature, like an athlete, finishes very young. I don't know, twenty two, twenty four, twenty five is the limit of a singer on sheer strength...From then on you really last on your own technique."


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love those Martini & Rossi concerts, which give us a great testament of Callas singing in concert in her heyday - too bad they’re no concerts in the years 1953, 1955 - Callas apparently too busy elsewhere. While there are many other recordings of other singers in those concerts, I’m chiefly concerned with Callas.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Callas did at least "overlapped" with one golden-age tenor on records, Lauri-Volpi, in a live Trovatore.


----------

